# poems for our angels!



## jojo23

hey girls. the last while ive been saving all the poems and quotes that jump out at me after losing Lily. i struggled to find stuff for her memorial cards etc when i was doing them and just thought it would be nice if we shared our poems etc so that other ladies might get some comfort from them!! even if you want to make something up yourself just a small tribute to our lovely angels!

Author Unknown
My Mom, she tells a lot of lies,
She never did before
But from now until she dies,
She'll tell a whole lot more.
Ask my Mom how she is
And because she can't explain,
She will tell a little lie
because she can't describe the pain.

Ask my Mom how she is,
She'll say"I'm alright."
If that's the truth, then tell me,
why does she cry each night ?
Ask my Mom how she is
She seems to cope so well,
She didn't have a choice you see,
Nor the strength to yell.

Ask my Mom how she is,
"I'm fine, I'm well, I'm coping."
For God's sake Mom, just tell the truth,
Just say your heart is broken
She'll love me all her life
I loved her all of mine.
But if you ask her how she is,
She'll lie and say she's fine.

I am here in Heaven
I cannot hug from here.
If she lies to you don't listen
Hug her and hold her near.

On the day we meet again,
We'll smile and I'll be bold.
I'll say,
"You're lucky to get in here, Mom,
With all the lies you told!"


----------



## jojo23

Dont let them say I wasnt born, that something stopped my heart.
I felt each tender squeeze you gave, I loved you from the start.
Although my body you cant hold, it doesnt mean I'm gone.
This world was worthy not of me, God chose that I move on.
I know the pain that drowns your soul, what you are forced to face.
You have my world I'll fill your arms, someday we will embrace.
You'll hear that it was meant to be, God doesnt make mistakes,
But that wont soften your worst blow, or make your heart not ache.
I'm watching over all you do, another child you'll bear.
Believe me when I say to you that I am always there.
There will come a time I promise you, when you will hold my hand.
Stroke my face and kiss my lips, and then you'll understand.
Although I never breather your air, or gazed into your eyes,
That doesnt mean I never was. 
An angel never dies.


----------



## jojo23

How Do You Love A Person - by Nicholas Gordon
How do you love a person
Who never got to be,
Or try again to see a face
You never got to see?

How do you mourn the death of one
Who never got to live,
When there's nothing to feel good about
And nothing to forgive?

I love you, little Baby.
You're a person of the wind,
Free to be the memory
Of all that might have been.

I love you, little Baby,
My companion of the night,
Wandering through my lonely hours,
Beautiful and bright.

What does it mean to die before
You ever can be born,
To live the lovely night of life
And never see the dawn?

Ah! My little Baby,
You lived like anyone!
Life's a burst of joy and pain,
And then, like yours, it's done.

I love you, little Baby,
Just as if you'd lived for years.
No more, no less, I think of you,
The angel of my tears.


----------



## jojo23

''Dear Lord, I would have loved to have held my babies on my lap and tell them about you, but since I didn't get the chance, would you please hold them on your lap and tell them about me?"


----------



## kiki04

The one about mommy lying made me giggle at the very end :haha: They are all such beautiful poems though and always always hit a spot inside me that sends chills up my spine......


----------



## jojo23

kiki04 said:


> The one about mommy lying made me giggle at the very end :haha: They are all such beautiful poems though and always always hit a spot inside me that sends chills up my spine......

i love that on too hun its just sort of lighthearted at the end, and when i think of all the times i lied and told someone i was ok when i wasnt it made me laugh!! xxxx:hugs:


----------



## due3may12

When tomorrow starts without me
and i am not here to see, 
if the sun should rise
and see your eyes all 
filled with tears for me.
i wish so much you wouldn't cry
the way you did today, 
while thinking of the
many things we didn't get to say.
i know how much you love me, 
as much as i love you, 
and each time you think of me
I know you'll miss me too.
But when tomorrow starts without me,
please try to understand,
that an angel came and called my name
and took me by the hand.


----------



## due3may12

If I could take a minute out of each and every day.
To hold my child close to my heart and kiss his fears away.

If I could take a minute out of each and every week, 
To play with blocks and peek-a-boo, tag or hide and seek. 

If I could take a minute of any span of time. 
I'd never waste a second of the pleasures that were mine. 

If he could crawl upon my knee and lay his sleepy head, 
upon my shoulder tenderly and dream of gingerbread. 
I'd spend my time in total bliss and watch my small son grow, 
from babyhood to childhood, knowing all there is to know. 

If I could stop my aching heart and put my mind asleep, 
If I could stop the flow of tears that are always on my cheek. 

I only need a minute, Lord, I know he's safe with you. 
But there's something real important that I had no time to do. 
If you could do it for me, Lord here's a message he should know, 
tell him that I Love Him, then I'll let him go


----------



## due3may12

When God Calls Little Children
To dwell with Him above,
We mortals always question
The wisdom of His love.
For no heartache compares
With the death of one small child
Who does so much to make this world
Seem wonderful and mild.
Perhaps God tires of calling
The aged to His fold
And so he picks a rosebud
Before it can grow old.
God knows how much we need them
And so He takes but few
To make the land of heaven
More beautiful to view.
Believing this is difficult,
Still somehow we must try,
The saddest word mankind knows
Will always be goodbye.
So when little ones departs.
We who are left behind
Must realize God loves little children
Angels are hard to find.


----------



## due3may12

For those few weeks - I had you to myself.
And that seems too short a time to be changed so profoundly. 
In those few weeks - I came to know you...and to love you.
You came to trust me with your life, Oh, what a life I had planned for you! 
Just those few weeks - when I lost you,
I lost a lifetime of hopes, plans dreams and aspirations..
.a slice of my future simply vanished overnight. 
Just those few weeks - it wasn't enough time
to convince others how special and important you were.
How odd, a truly unique person has recently died and no one is mourning the passing. 
Just a mere few weeks - and no "normal" person would cry all night
over a tiny, unfinished baby, or get depressed and withdraw
day after endless day.
No one would, so why am I? 
You were just those few weeks my little one 
You darted in and out of my life too quickly.
But it seems that's all the time you needed to make my life
so much richer and give me a small glimpse of eternity.


----------



## due3may12

To my baby
The one I can't hold
The one I won't see
Is what I'm told 
I felt your little spirit
Living in me
Though such a short time
It was precious you see 
My life seemed so perfect
My dream would come true
My own little bundle
Whether pink or blue 
Everyone loved you
Just waiting to see
Would you look like your daddy
Or exactly like me 
These are the things
We will never know
Because God in heaven
Said you needed to go 
He must have his reasons
I can't yet understand
Did he come down to get you
Did he hold out his hand 
Someday you can tell me
About His sweet embrace
As he took you from me
To that wonderful place 
Until that day comes
Don't be afraid
Heaven is safe
For us it was made 
I won't say goodbye
I can't cuz you see
You'll always be
A part of me 
I love you my baby
My sweet little one
I'll see you again
When my time here is done


----------



## due3may12

ive went on a bit of a mad one ith all the poems but ive them on my laptop and think theyre lovely so hope ye think the same! 
xxxxx
Karen
xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

These are all so beautiful and describe everything we are feeling and going through.
thankyou


----------



## jojo23

beautiful poems xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nikki_d72

Little Snowdrop - Author Unknown

The world may never notice 
If a Snowdrop doesn't bloom,
Or even pause to wonder 
If the petals fall too soon.

But every life that ever forms, 
Or ever comes to be, 
Touches the world in some small way 
For all eternity.

The little one we longed for 
Was swiftly here and gone. 
But the love that was then planted
Is a light that still shines on.

And though our arms are empty,
Our hearts know what to do. 
For every beating of our hearts 
Says that we love you.


----------



## Andypanda6570

Nikki_d72 said:


> Little Snowdrop - Author Unknown
> 
> The world may never notice
> If a Snowdrop doesn't bloom,
> Or even pause to wonder
> If the petals fall too soon.
> 
> But every life that ever forms,
> Or ever comes to be,
> Touches the world in some small way
> For all eternity.
> 
> The little one we longed for
> Was swiftly here and gone.
> But the love that was then planted
> Is a light that still shines on.
> 
> And though our arms are empty,
> Our hearts know what to do.
> For every beating of our hearts
> Says that we love you.

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
Beautiful, Nikki :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nikki_d72

Too Soon - Mary Yarnall

This was a life that had hardly begun
No time to find your place in the Sun
No time to do all you could have done
But we loved you enough for a lifetime

No time to enjoy the world and it's wealth
No time to take life down off the shelf
No time to sing the songs of yourself
Though you had enough love for a lifetime

Those who live long endure sadness and tears
But you'll never suffer the sorrowing years
No betrayal, no anger, no hatred, no fears
Just love - Only love - In your lifetime.


----------



## Nikki_d72

These are my footprints, 
so perfect and so small. 
These tiny footprints 
never touched the ground at all. 
Not one tiny footprint, 
for now I have wings. 
These tiny footprints were meant 
for other things. 
You will hear my tiny footprints, 
in the patter of the rain. 
Gentle drops like angel's tears, 
of joy and not from pain. 
You will see my tiny footprints, 
in each butterflies' lazy dance. 
I'll let you know I'm with you, 
if you just give me the chance. 
You will see my tiny footprints, 
in the rustle of the leaves. 
I will whisper names into the wind, 
and call each one that grieves. 
Most of all, these tiny footprints, 
are found on Mommy and Daddy's hearts. 
'Cause even though I'm gone now, 
We'll never truly part." 
~Unknown


----------



## Nikki_d72

If tears could build a stairway, 
And memories were a lane,
We would walk right up to heaven
To bring you down again.
No farewell words were spoken,
No time to say good-bye.
You were gone before we knew it,
And only God knows why.
Our hearts still ache in sadness 
And secret tears still flow,
What it meant to lose you,
No one will ever know.
When we are sad and lonely,
And everything goes wrong,
We seem to hear you whisper
"Cheer up and carry on."
Each time we look at your pictures, 
You seem to smile and say,
"Don't cry, I'm only sleeping,
We'll meet again someday."
~Unknown


----------



## Nikki_d72

How quietly he
tiptoed into our world.
Softly, only a moment
he stayed
but what an imprint
his footprints have left
upon our hearts.
~Unknown


----------



## Nikki_d72

I have not turned my back on you 
So there is no need to cry. 
I'm watching you from heaven 
Just beyond the morning sky. 

I've seen you almost fall apart 
When you could barely stand. 
I asked an angel to comfort you 
And watched her take your hand. 

She told me you are in more pain 
Than I could ever be. 
She wiped her eyes and swallowed hard 
Then gave your hand to me. 

Although you may not feel my touch 
Or see me by your side. 
I've whispered that I love you 
While I wiped each tear you cried. 

So please try not to ache for me 
We'll meet again one day. 
Beyond the dark and stormy sky 
A rainbow lights the way.
~Authour Unknown


----------



## Nikki_d72

I thought of you and closed my eyes, 
And prayed to God today. 
I asked what makes a Mother, 
And I know I heard him say: 
A mother has a baby, 
This we know is true. 
But, God, can you be a mother, 
When your baby's not with you? 
Yes, you can he replied, 
With confidence in his voice. 
I give many women babies, 
When they leave is not thier choice. 
Some I send for a lifetime, 
And others for a day. 
And some I send to feel your womb, 
But theres no need to stay. 
I just don't understand this God, 
I want my baby here. 
He took a breath and cleared his throat, 
And then I saw a tear. 
I wish that I could show you, 
What your child is doing today, 
If you could see your child smile, 
With other children who say: 
We go to earth and learn our lessons, 
Of love and life and fear. 
My mommy loved me oh so much, 
I got to come straight here. 
I feel so lucky to have a mom, 
Who had so much love for me. 
I learned my lessons very quickly, 
My mommy set me free. 
I miss my mommy oh so much, 
But I visit her each day. 
When she goes to sleep, 
On her pillow's where I lay. 
I stroke her hair and kiss her cheek, 
And whisper in her ear. 
"Mommy don't be sad today, I'm your baby and I'm here." 
So you see my dear sweet one, 
Your children are Ok. 
Your babies are here in My home, 
They'll be at heavens gate for you. 
So now you see what makes a mother. 
It's the feeling in your heart. 
It's the love you had so much of, 
Right from the very start. 
Though some on earth may not realize you are a mother, 
until their time is done. 
They'll be up here with Me one day, 
And you'll know that you're the best one! 
~Author Unknown


----------



## jojo23

beautiful nikki xxxxxx


----------



## Nikki_d72

They are all lovely, thanks for starting this it's a great idea. xxx


----------



## dancareoi

jojo23 said:


> Dont let them say I wasnt born, that something stopped my heart.
> I felt each tender squeeze you gave, I loved you from the start.
> Although my body you cant hold, it doesnt mean I'm gone.
> This world was worthy not of me, God chose that I move on.
> I know the pain that drowns your soul, what you are forced to face.
> You have my world I'll fill your arms, someday we will embrace.
> You'll hear that it was meant to be, God doesnt make mistakes,
> But that wont soften your worst blow, or make your heart not ache.
> I'm watching over all you do, another child you'll bear.
> Believe me when I say to you that I am always there.
> There will come a time I promise you, when you will hold my hand.
> Stroke my face and kiss my lips, and then you'll understand.
> Although I never breather your air, or gazed into your eyes,
> That doesnt mean I never was.
> An angel never dies.

i think this is most beautiful and it makes me cry every time I read it.
It was read at our LO`s service on monday.
I really hope that one day this will happen. :cry:


----------



## jojo23

its an amazing poem hun! i love reading them all they make me cry and sometimes smile! i hope the service went as easily as possible for you and we're always here if you need us xxxxxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Hi, the service went well, although it was the worst thing I have ever had to do. Yesterday we laid the ashes to rest and in a strange way it seemed a weight had been lifted.
I suppose we finally had closure after a really bad two weeks. Hopefully we can take each day at a time and move forward.
It`s good to know there are people here in the same postition and hopefully we can help each other come through this. Even better if at some time soon wecould be pregnancy buddies.
Here`s wishing and praying that will happen to all of us and we gt our longed for LO`s.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

